# Barn gun/truck gun/______ gun



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have known folks that kept a .22 or shotgun in the barn, tool shed, pickup, and other places. The idea is don't want to carry a sidearm and don't want to tote a longarm around while doing chores,... but want quick access to one when needed.

Thought this might be an interesting topic for discussion. Would you keep a gun in the barn, or truck, or _________?

Knew one family, went in the tool shed and there was a LOT of rifles and shotguns in open sight of anyone that entered. That was foolish IMO. Talking about 8 guns there. 

I am getting to where my legs won't let me travel too quick anymore, and the idea kind of appeals to me to keep a shotgun available closer than in the house when I am outside. As it is, I tote one with me when I go out. There was a time in my youth that I kept a rifle and shotgun in the truck all the time, but that was long ago. 

Remember those Easy Rider gun racks everyone used to have in the pickup rear window? Sure couldn't do that now a days. Worked good to hang stock canes and hot shots on though after the guns came out.

Ed


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Well, I would have thought someone would have a comment by now.


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

I carry all the time but also have a 12 ga "hidden" in the barn.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a shot gun or a 22 depends on where you are what your shooting at both are fairly inexpensive and both are very useful

I carry all the time 

but a bolt action rifle with a removable magazine would probably be my first choice cheap ammo ,easy on the ears , I would put it in a case behind the truck seat and the magazine in a shirt pocket but it really depends what is legal for truck carry there 

most of the time if something is riding around with me it is the bolt action 22 in a case but unzipped laying on the bench seat my back has tinted windows , but I also don't go far from the truck when I am riding around with a rifle that isn't well hidden 

here long guns must be unloaded when in a vehicle but hand guns do not 

actually a gun rack in the back window would be perfectly legal here as long as the gun is unloaded but I wouldn't be leaving it out as it is a smash and grab risk

it sounds like you are a bit older , if you have issues with sights and bifocals then I would go shotgun a single bead may be easier to sight over 

I take my gun in every night ,I just don't like it left in the truck


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

64 and bifocals, biggest problem is my legs, bad circulation and both been broke so I don't move well when carrying things. First 50 yeards or so is no problem, then I start to slowin down. Always have preferred shotguns, and makes more sense in this area now anyway.

My question wasn't about what to use though, but would you keep a spare in the barn or truck/vehicle, or someplace else. Not a where do you keep it question, but a would you question. I heard of folks keeping barn guns for varmints and such, those well used old scratched up things ya know. Some would keep a "full set" somewhere away from the house, I guess you would call it a cache, but more accessible in case something got going in the house and you were outside kind of thing. Does this make sense?

Say you don't carry sidearm, you are out in the barn, or shop[, or pasture, and need a gun, if you kept one in the barn or shop or truck, you wouldn't have to hurry back. Might be safer to have a "handy" there. Even if you did wear a sidearm.

I'm ramblin i think, it is spread the things out, keep handy, cut losses ......
Ed


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I had a 30-30 HR Topper single shot. That is a sweet little gun. With iron sights, I killed deer every year with it, and all with one shot. I got it for $75 in 2003. In 2010 I traded it and $200 for a Marlin 336 and a T/C Hawkins .50. While I like both of those rifles, I would trade them both for the HR 30-30. God, I hate I traded that gun! It was a hammer. I had a friend when I was growing up who had one. They always carried it on their tractor. One day it bounced off and got plowed under in a field. Around 1986 he plowed it back up, cleaned it up, and gave it too his son. He died 15 years ago, but his son still has that gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my aunts father keeps a 20ga on his tractor and gets more yotes from the tractor than any other way 

would I keep , sure seen very few farms that didn't keep one some where

and I might even leave it in the tractor or truck if I didn't live so close to town , but thieves are thieves and I hate loosing guns and my day to day seldom requirs a gun and certinly not anything I can't hit with a pistol



those 30-30 h&r are hard to come buy not many will let them go , been thinking I need to buy the next whatever caliber comes along SB2 receiver and send it in for the 30-30 barrel I just never see any for sale and 30-30 is a favorite of mine to reload


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Around the farm, I carry a little snubby 38 loaded with shot shells for snakes.. I also keep a couple slugs in i if I need to shoot a little further. All I have to do is rotate the cylinder depending on what I need.

Just curious as to how often you've had the need for a shotgun or a rifle while you've been outside, other than for hunting season? I know some places, you need something bigger for protection, or coyotes or similar..

I see you are in TX.. so I know bears aren't a worry... I can imagine 'yotes or feral hogs could be an issue.. what other reason do you really need a rifle for out there other than hunting?

I'm just asking, because for me, I've found that a side arm is probably all I would ever need.. I do practice some long range shooting with a hand gun, just in case I do see a 'yote that needs to go.. We do have black bear here, and I have found bear scat on my property. My neighbor has seen one on his property, but neither of us feel threatened by them.. Black bear are usually more afraid of you than you are of them... We keep a rifle by our doors, but carrying one is a little too much...

Some times I carry my 1911, and I always have my FEG 9mm on me plus the .38... I just can't see the need for a rifle or shotgun often enough to justify carrying one all the time.

Also, around here, you can't carry a loaded gun in a vehicle, or even on a 4 wheeler or tractor... unless you have a CCW, and even then, it can only be a loaded hand gun... If you have a rifle or shotgun that is unloaded, by the tie you get it loaded, it's probably too late.. You'd probably be better off using it as a club...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OH.. one gun I thought you can get away with carrying loaded in a vehicle.. Any type of pistol such as an AK pistol, or a Mare's Leg, or an AR pistol... So long as you have a concealed license.. at least in this area.. I know Texas you used to be able to carry a loaded gun, but I don't know how their laws have changed since I left there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know a guy who carries a 5.45x39 AK pistol as a truck gun he leaves no round in the chamber but a magazine in a quick pull of the bolt and he is ready to fire , just leave that big clumsy safety off charging is faster than the safety

because it is a pistol it is legal


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just wish they would drop these stupid SBR laws.. I mean come on.. now that they have AK and AR pistols with the wrist cuffs, along with those Mare's Leg "pistols", the lines are so blurred, we just might as well be done with stupid laws..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> I just wish they would drop these stupid SBR laws.. I mean come on.. now that they have AK and AR pistols with the wrist cuffs, along with those Mare's Leg "pistols", the lines are so blurred, we just might as well be done with stupid laws..



while I agree I don't see it happening any time soon it is tax$$ and control , good luck getting a goverment to give up either let alone both


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Pistol in vehicle has to be concealed, long arms don't, loaded or unloaded, wise not to have one in chamber. Concealed carry of pistol with CHL allowed in approved places, long guns legal to carry.

What would I need for? As you said Coyotes and feral hogs, occasional bobcat on steroids, mountain lions are known to at least pass through, yes, I have seen some. Other varmint things like ***** and possums and used to be armadillos, haven't seen much of the latter in the last few years, skunks.

When I do tote a rifle in the "back 40" usually a .30-30 or .44 lever action. In that brush don't need a long distance. Scopes and I don't get along, too long to get the pic, prefer open sights for my eyes. Prefer shotgun, when I do shoot, I want the target to have every opportunity to be hit.

Why a gun in the barn/shop. I don't carry sidearm, not a pistolero. Got some, shoot em, just prefer long arm. Kinda like Quigly. Totein a long arm gets in the way of doing things, as I said I don't move fast anymore, so If i'm out there and the shotgun is in here, my gettin to it is a factor. Sometimes head to pasture and don't think to take one with me, and that is when I find a need for one. Carry pistol on tractor, but don't find that very effective in most cases.

Question comes back to having a long gun handy when away from the house. Would/do you keep a gun stashed out away from the house for quicker access IF needed?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

If I had your walking issues I think I would get a golf cart or one of those Gator or mule or something like that maybe just a cheap old truck, and park it about 5 feet from the back of the house and hop in and drive it to withing about 25 feet of where I was going set up a mount to put a pump shotgun with a full tube and and empty chamber and keep my most used tools on the cart also , fencing wire , a shovel , pliers , hammer staples what ever else I used regular

my van is like a mobile garage especially when I attach the trailer I have a work bench and vice built on the front of the trailer


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

GCP, what you suggest is what I do.
Ed


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

whiterock said:


> GCP, what you suggest is what I do.
> Ed



then I would just get or make a scabbard , bracket , or rack

lots of older guys around here do very similar with small pickups it is very normal to be at the brat stand at the piggy wiggly when the cub scouts are selling brats and dogs and have guy pull up as close as he can and ask some one to bring him a brat and a pop and he hands the bill out the window some one hands his money to the scouts and then hands his brat and pop back. 

but there will be feed sacks in the back they can go to the mill the bag boy will fill the back of the truck then they can drive home and their son will unload the truck . it keeps them farming , I think if they didn't have that they would just up and die.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm glad you posted this it reminded me I have my .22 mag. derringer still in the truck and I need to get it out. I don't think that I would leave a gun in the barn. Maybe keep one handy and bring it in at night. My grandpaw had one that my cousin wound up with and it is so rusted that we can't make out the name or model:flame: Anyway I keep a Glock 19 on my hip at all times.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mud wasps are also an issue with barn guns , they like to live in the barrel then you go to shoot and it isn't working with a plugged barrel

I have seen this issue posted several times you have to soak the barrel and beat a cleaning rod through


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

There are more bugs out there than mud daubers. A gun kept in barn /shed would need to be protected from the things that exist there.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

In order to protect a gun barrel from bugs, you could always put some type of cellophane or thin plastic wrap secured by a rubber band on the end of the barrel. If needed in a hurry you could just shoot and not worry about removing it. Some shooters use this method to keep rain out of gun barrels.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

whiterock said:


> Thought this might be an interesting topic for discussion. Would you keep a gun in the barn, or truck, or _________?


 I've always got a sidearm on my person anymore. And there is always a firearm if not another sidearm in the pickup as well. Usually a ruger 10/22 stainless synthetic under the back seat (4 door pu). And a 22 S&W in the console. I just like to have them handy. The 10/22 could be a necessary item?

I've had several long guns that rode beside me constantly when I was on a ranch. I shot furbearers in season as well as doing my best to keep prairie dogs and such vermin in check in the warmer months. Although the pickup hosted several different calibres, it's favorite was 22-250's

I never considered keeping a firearm in a barn or outbuilding. There might be a time coming when I consider doing that? If it does, it will more than likely be a tactical shotgun or rifle in a spot that's only accessible by me.

There was a time I never locked anything... the last three years, I lock everything if I'm not around!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

We have complete kits stashed strategically. Throughout our place. Not in vehicles, though... My pickup ain't smart enough to shoot without me. And can be broken into...

One ammo can with a 1911 .40, a tool kit, smidge of oil, cleaning set, +/- 200 rounds of ammo, and 2 spare loaded magazines.

Pop open the can and you have a ready-to-go with spares.

Grab the can, and you have a transportable complete setup.

We have them in inconspicuous places where one could be "backed in" to create more preparation time. Like: the furthest place from the front door... Buys me 30 seconds before they make it to that area. And I have an escape from that room, if it sounds like more folks than I have magazine shots.

I weigh a buck-fifteen, I cannot wrestle anyone. My best bet is to be equalized.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

A "prep can". That's a good idea Traci. I like that.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If I am outside I have a .38/357 lever action near or on. Natural as a walking stick. The rest of the time it is right inside the back door. I always have a sidearm on me....James


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a nef 12 gauge and a pawn shop savage 22 in the truck that I drive everyday both are rough been painted and just work tools I have a old Stevens 20 gauge bolt action in the barn with a box of shells it is greased up pretty good and the clip is missing but it works OK as a varmint killer I wouldn't be overly heart broken if any of these were stolen or really damaged probably have 150 in all three guns


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

always carry a pistol, and in the truck I usally keep either a SBR AK or a SBS 870


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I never store firearms even rough condition ones in barns , trucks or other areas that cannot be environmentally controlled due to possibility of pitting inside the bore from improper storage.

A friend gave me a Marlin 1896 he set aside as a barn gun for a few years to see if I could get it cleaned and that weapon was ruined.

If I require a firearm close at hand I will rely on my pocket piece or the rifle or shotgun I slip into the bench seat sheath of my pick up or stow in hard case in my SUV. Any long gun I carry out with me for the day receives at least a wipe down and brush out dusting cleaning before being returned to safe storage or bedside holstering. Of course any weapon fired during the day gets a full cleaning before safe storage.


----------

